# So I bought a Taiwan-built pink Schwinn



## ogre (Oct 8, 2021)

Purchased at auction, no serial number found

Aired tyres and rode home, will modify to liking

Where am I not looking at for this danged serial number?


----------



## ogre (Oct 8, 2021)

Taiwan-built Giant Company Schwinn-specified design? Saved from garbage embargo


----------



## Oilit (Oct 8, 2021)

A lot of the Taiwanese bikes have the serial under the bottom bracket, along one side. If it's Chinese, I don't know.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 8, 2021)

ogre said:


> Purchased at auction, no serial number found
> 
> Aired tyres and rode home, will modify to liking
> 
> ...




The serial number is of no value if you are trying to date this bike with it!

There still looks to be a small sticker near the drive side rear drop out that will have a 4 digit date code.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 8, 2021)

That's pre 90's, around 1986 or so. Giant stamped a date on the drive side drop out on some lightweight frames so maybe they did the cantilever frames also. MMYY with a preceding G. The head badge should also have the build date stamped on it.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 9, 2021)

1987 to be exact..........


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 9, 2021)

Head badge left side ( looking from front of bike). Stamped into white and very hard to see, gotta look close.


----------



## ogre (Oct 12, 2021)

Wow! The 4-digit (!) serial number is indeed applied via sticker (!!) near the right rear drop out. I have recorded it, as I like to retain them for my records. Head badge says "2288". 

Thanks for the assistance, all!

What's up with the diving suit person in that 1987 Schwinn catalog? Standing in quicksand?


----------



## fatbike (Oct 12, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> 1987 to be exact..........
> 
> View attachment 1492605



I like the scuba dude pulling out of the ocean staring at the the bikini girl. Classic


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2021)

So it's a 1988 model. Looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 13, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> 1987 to be exact..........
> 
> View attachment 1492605



 The bike still looks the same but the babe is 34 years older.


----------



## ogre (Oct 28, 2021)

When life sells you a lemon, make pink lemonade: behold! The Plinker


----------



## ogre (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## ogre (Nov 7, 2021)

So I repacked and greased and oiled everything and now Barbie Dream Bike™ is my favorite of 9 available Schwinns. The new handlebar also helps.


----------

